# Yahoo- Best cure for stomach troubles-- which probiotics work and why (CNN)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Michelle Klawiter was nine days into a course of antibiotics for a sinus infection when the gut pain hit. Bloody diarrhea quickly followed.View the full article


----------

